
Ask HN: Online intro to programming classes for recruiters? - leeny
I head up technical recruiting at TrialPay in Palo Alto.  Our current operation consists of 2 people, and both of us have coded to varying degrees.  Before coming to TrialPay, I worked as an engineer for about 5 years.  My colleague is a former high school math teacher and has taken Harvard’s CS50 and regularly plays around on Codecademy.  We’re both currently taking MIT’s 6.00x for fun.<p>Our familiarity with eng/coding has been indispensable in the technical recruiting industry, and I’d like new members of our team to at least have some basic idea and appreciation of what it is that engineers do every day.  As such, I’m thinking that taking an introductory programming class should be part of any new recruiter’s ramp-up period.  I’ve heard good things about Udacity’s CS101 (http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs101/CourseRev/apr2012), for instance, and the syllabus looks pretty good.  What classes would you guys recommend?  The goal isn’t necessarily to get very hardcore or theoretical but rather to get an idea of what programming entails and hopefully to impart that sense of wonder you get when you make a machine do your bidding and build something from nothing for the first time.
======
davs
Hi there,

take a look at coursera course : An Introduction to Interactive Programming in
Python. (<https://class.coursera.org/interactivepython-2012-001/>)

Very beginner friendly, not very theoretical, more hands-on, and most
importantly, very entertaining. Check out video or two to get better idea how
class looks a like.

Take care, davs

